# Configurer souris steelseries



## Gauthier (30 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

Je me suis acheté une souris Steelseries (ikari), mais la précision est plus que merdique alors qu'elle m'a coûté quand même quelques bouzoufs.
Comment puis-je la configurer autrement que par les préférences systèmes ? il n'y a pas de logiciel spécifique à la configuration de cette souris sur mac me semble-t-il (contrairement à logitech par exemple)

Edit : c'est la version optique, 1600 dpi, ce qui devrait largement suffire normalement

Poser la question dans le forum "Périphériques"&#8230; je t'y transporte&#8230;


----------



## Gauthier (30 Juillet 2009)

Personne ? =/


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

non moi j'ai déjà beaucoup de mal à configurer ma souris d'un mêtre soixante avec une jolie petite molette.... alors ...


sans rire je n'ai rien trouvé pour t'aider


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2009)

Essayer Steermouse. Sait-on jamais...


----------



## Gauthier (31 Juillet 2009)

J''ai déjà essayé Steermouse. Il m'a proposé de désinstaller mon Logitech Control Center afin de faire fonctionner ma souris actuelle, ce que j'ai fais, mais ça n'a point marché. 

Les mouvements de ma souris sont irréguliers... Pourtant, c'est bien indiqué compatible sur le site du constructeur !


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2009)

Gauthier a dit:


> J''ai déjà essayé Steermouse. Il m'a proposé de désinstaller mon Logitech Control Center afin de faire fonctionner ma souris actuelle, ce que j'ai fais, mais ça n'a point marché.
> 
> Les mouvements de ma souris sont irréguliers... Pourtant, c'est bien indiqué compatible sur le site du constructeur !



Tu as peut-être aussi un problème de support (tapis) qui s'ajoute à la question du pilote.


----------



## Gauthier (31 Juillet 2009)

Même problème avec 3 tapis différents =/


----------



## Gauthier (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon...

Je compte installer une partition windows et mettre exclusivement mes jeux dessus.
Est-ce que ma souris pourrait fonctionner comme ça ? Je n'ai aucune expérience en "partitionnage de disque" et encore moins en "installation de windows", je ne sais donc pas quels pilotes je vais avoir à installer (carte graphique, souris,...?)


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2009)

Gauthier a dit:


> Bon...
> 
> Je compte installer une partition windows et mettre exclusivement mes jeux dessus.
> Est-ce que ma souris pourrait fonctionner comme ça ? Je n'ai aucune expérience en "partitionnage de disque" et encore moins en "installation de windows", je ne sais donc pas quels pilotes je vais avoir à installer (carte graphique, souris,...?)



Et bien tu utilises Bootcamp qui partionne le disque, le prépare pour l'installation de Windows et fourni les pilotes adéquats.

Consulter la partie consacrée à cela.

Aussi une présentation ici.


----------



## Gauthier (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon, j'ai passé une partie de la soirée à réfléchir à mon problème... En fait j'ai vraiment pas envie de réinstaller windows, même pour le jeu (j'ai plus tant de temps que ça à y consacrer de toute façon, et les titres que j'aime et que j'attend comme Diablo 3 seront dispo sur mac).

Je me demandais la précision d'une souris bluetooth ? Un *temps de latence* existe t il entre le mouvement et le déplacement du curseur à l'écran ? J'ai lu ça dans un commentaire d'un utilisateur de souris bluetooth, et je m'en inquiète donc.

Je m'oriente actuellement vers la souris bluetooth logitech v470, que j'avais déjà repéré un peu avant... http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TQ089ZM/A?mco=NDc2MTI4MA


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2009)

Personnellement, j'utilise une Mighty Mouse Bluetooth et je n'ai jamais constaté aucun problème de latence. Pour la réactivité c'est identique aux souris filaires et radio que j'ai utilisé sur la même machine. Le déplacement est plus lent mais c'est propre à la MM (identique sur la filaire) pas au Bluetooth.

La souris mise en lien a excellente réputation. Elle me semble un peu limitée au niveau bouton (>Exposé) mais ça reste relatif à l'utilisateur.


----------



## Gauthier (1 Août 2009)

Un grand merci à toi (et aux autres ayant répondu à ce post). Je vais me laisser tenter par cette souris, en espérant qu'on me rembourse la Steelseries demain matin là où je l'ai achetée. J'espère pouvoir trouver la nouvelle souris que je convoite dans un point de vente pas trop loin de chez moi...


----------



## Gauthier (1 Août 2009)

Et voila, j'ai ma Logitech v470... Marche impeccable, assez jolie, enfin ce qu'il me fallait.

Moralité : pas de souris Steelseries pour votre Mac, du moins pas la Ikari Optique.


----------



## atari.fr (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

lorsqu'on sort de veille, le pointeur repond tout de suite avec la v470 ?

merci


----------

